# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Obcinanie włosów niemowlętom

## Teresa

Czy to prawda, że niemowlętom nie należy obcinać włosów??

----------


## xxx

To jakiś absurd!
Obcięłam włosy córce w wieku 7 m-cy[to było bardzo dawno temu] i jest mądra, zdrowa, ładna, włosy nadal piękne, kręcone.

----------

